# Opinions on this Male, Please



## AJB_Dogs (Feb 29, 2012)

I would really like your opinions on my male. Please keep them respectful but I do value your honest opinions. In the pictures, he is about 20 month old. I am concerned that he is too small but he is within the standard. I measured him at about 18 months and he was 24.5 inches. I think he has grown but haven't measured him again. 

His pedigree: Kaiser Vom Kuhjunge Schnitt - German Shepherd Dog

Thanks!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

He is gorgeous! There is no specific size for a GSD. I know someone who has a 6 year old, 40 pound Shepherd, and someone else who has one that is 3 years old, and 105 pounds.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

HarleyTheGSD said:


> There is no specific size for a GSD.


you sure?
Standard - The Pedigree Database - German Shepherd Dog
German Shepherd Dog | American Kennel Club
United Schutzhund Clubs of America - Breed Standard
Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with his size. I think you've been looking at all the over-sized dogs out there to think yours is too small.

He's a good looking dog.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> you sure?
> Standard - The Pedigree Database - German Shepherd Dog
> German Shepherd Dog | American Kennel Club
> United Schutzhund Clubs of America - Breed Standard
> Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog


 So there is a specific size? It sounded like the AKC standard talked about the desired size, that would be the specific size also I guess. I was saying that there is a HUGE range in size, there is no "If your dog is taller than 27 inches, it's a faulty dog." Or is there?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm no expert on conformation, but he's a fine looking dog to me! If I had to criticize, the only thing I could say is that his front feet look a bit flat. I prefer a nicely arched cat foot. And he would look much nicer if groomed for the photo!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Size discussions:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/172162-your-dog-compliant-breed-standard.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...your-gsd-within-breed-standard-size-wise.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/180939-german-shepherd-dog-size.html

*sorry for hijacking your thread OP*


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think he is gorgeous


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I think he is gorgeous


Me too . He looks very well put together IMO


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't anything about critiquing but i really
like the way your dog looks.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## AJB_Dogs (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the compliments! (FreeStep) I agree a good brushing for the picture would go a long ways! It was a last minute idea. There are a lot of over-sized shepherds around here and they make him look small. We currently just work on obedience but are getting serious about schutzhund. He is a fun dog to train. Always tries hard!
Is he stacked fairly correctly?


----------



## AJB_Dogs (Feb 29, 2012)

Also, His coat is a little different. I don't know if it would be a plush coat or not. It is not a stock coat - he is just a little "fuzzier". I've heard its common in DDR dogs.


----------



## AJB_Dogs (Feb 29, 2012)

I would still appreciate your comments.... Thanks everyone


----------

